# Jn7 56



## lyallj (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi I bought a jn7 56 incubator and its seemed to have cooked/killed the eggs. Has any1 used 1 of these b4 and had success ?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The little I could find posted about this unit did not reflect good results. I'm not even sure its in production any more. 

Not knowing where you get temp humidity information from, I will suggest looking in to getting a high quality reptile type measuring unit the next time you give it a try. It could very well be poorly made measuring units that came with the bator.


----------



## lyallj (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks robin I've spoke to a couple people on FB and its not looking good at all.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you can return it, then that's probably what you should try first.

If not, see about getting more accurate measuring devices. That might be all that you'll need to be successful. I have a high dollar unit that came with [email protected] for temp and humidity measuring. I got a pricey Fluckers for reptiles and had total success with it.


----------

